# Visit Visa for Doha HELP!!!



## kentiwi84 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi need advice on entry visa for doha, Im a New Zealand Passport holder wanting to go to doha for 1 day from dubai which i also am on a visit visa. Is this possible or do i need to pre organise a VISA? i read on the web site but i dont really understand im part of the 30 countries that are like Dubai. Anyone with Info pleas help as i need to organise ASAP. THANKS


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

You'll be fine. If you are one of the privilaged countries for Qatar, you get visa on arrival. If I remember correctly, there is a fee you have to pay (I think they even accept credit card) unlike Dubai. You pay this fees at the immigration desk on arrival. We didn't have to organize anything in advance.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah you can get a visa on arrival, i think the fee is 100dhs or 100QR (about the same)


----------



## edwardsclan (Apr 19, 2010)

You will get a visitor visa upon arrival - it's good for 30 days.


----------

